# CFLAGS для Athlon64 и Pentium4

## sa10

По странному стечению обстоятельств случилось, что имею дома athlon64, а на работе P4

Хочу таскать систему туда-сюда и потому x86_64 не нужен.

Как Вы думаете какой выбрать CFLAGS?

Сейчас стоит:

```
CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Может надежнее -mtune?

Будет ли это чем-то хуже?

-march=athlon-xp позволит собирать 3dnow, но не будет ли это глючить на P4?

Или от этого mtune спасет?

Или лучшим будет такой вариант?

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -m32 -O3 -pipe"
```

Будет ли софт собраный на AMD работать без глюков на P4.

А на машине с P4 что поставить в CFLAGS чтобы это потом на Athlon64 работало без проблем

Понятно, что можно сделать опимизацию под i586 и не париться, но это же не наш метод  :Smile: 

----------

## Galchonok

я бы -march  вообще не указывал тогда

----------

## mango123

Проверено мною и я был поражён, что все проги откомпиленые под amd64 отлично работают под пнем 4-м. На пне должен быть включен гипертрейдинг.

Флаг стоит такой:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="X gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde arts dvd dvdr dvdread alsa cdr bash-completion cairo cdparanoia -cups hal ldap mp3 nptl opengl pdf -samba sse sse2 truetype -unicode vorbis xine -ipv6 oss aiglx mysql logrotate artswrappersuid fbcon dba"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

 :Wink: 

И это не шутка.

----------

## sa10

4-й Пень пню рознь, однако

pentium4 

prescott 

nocona

Pentium D 

Xeon

Xeon EM64T

Intel Core Solo/Duo

Intel Core 2 Solo/Duo

Все это 4-й пень считается

----------

## mango123

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> 4-й Пень пню рознь, однако
> 
> pentium4 
> 
> prescott 
> ...

 

ок. Уточняю   :Smile: 

Тип ЦП	Intel Pentium 4 520, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)

Псевдоним ЦП	Prescott

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> По странному стечению обстоятельств случилось, что имею дома athlon64, а на работе P4

 

Покажи /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## sa10

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Покажи /proc/cpuinfo

 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2800.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 6031.84
```

Обычный 4-й пень и Amd64-3000 тоже обычный из первых ....

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *sa10 wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   
> 
> Покажи /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

И атлона тоже покажи... Если сейчас не можешь то потом обрати внимание на сточку flags. Ищи несовпадения, по ним спрашивай у гугля.

----------

## mango123

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *sa10 wrote:*    *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   
> 
> Покажи /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Кстати... заметил одну особенность. 

Пень по любому поддерживает sse3  и атлон у меня на AM2 тоже имеет sse3, но вот в линуксе по

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 
```

во flags sse3 не показывает

```

mango ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2410.986

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4825.19

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2410.986

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4821.32

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

----------

## sa10

Ну так понятно же - несовпадение будет по sse3 и 3dnow

При переносе системы с amd на intel на протяжении недели явных глюков не замечено

Формально все параметры на Intel выше, но субъективно система подтормаживает при интенсивных дисковых операциях, и, вообще, при выполнении любых интенсивных фоновых задач ощущения на amd гораздо комфортнее.  hdparm на intel показывает больше попугаев, но увы... DMA включен.

Еще отличие - на amd стоит диск PATA 160G (Nforce3) на intel - SATA 120G (915PL Express).

----------

## mango123

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Ну так понятно же - несовпадение будет по sse3 и 3dnow
> 
> При переносе системы с amd на intel на протяжении недели явных глюков не замечено
> 
> Формально все параметры на Intel выше, но субъективно система подтормаживает при интенсивных дисковых операциях, и, вообще, при выполнении любых интенсивных фоновых задач ощущения на amd гораздо комфортнее.  hdparm на intel показывает больше попугаев, но увы... DMA включен.
> ...

 

Ну так и не юзай эти флаги.. в ядре - пожалуйста, можешь 3dnow "встраивать"... 

Что же касается hdparm - не факт, что инфа верная... 

У меня винты сата и сата2... 

Так вот что показывает хдпарм для винта с SATA2

```
mango ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD160JJ

        Serial Number:      S08HJ1LL706342

        Firmware Revision:  ZM100-41

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 4a

        Supported: 7 6 5 4
```

Теперь тестим:

```
mango ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2602 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1302.18 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.52 MB/sec

```

Ну и винт с SATA1

```
mango ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3200822AS

        Serial Number:      3LJ2BFP2

        Firmware Revision:  3.01

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4

```

И собственно тест скорости

```
mango ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2620 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1311.73 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.21 MB/sec

```

Ну и где прирост скорости при SATA2 ?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Ну и где прирост скорости при SATA2 ?

 

Откуда ему взяться?.. По шине ни в первом ни во втором ограничения нет. И с запасом нет!

----------

## mango123

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   Ну и где прирост скорости при SATA2 ? 
> 
> Откуда ему взяться?.. По шине ни в первом ни во втором ограничения нет. И с запасом нет!

 

И что с этим можно сделать?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> И что с этим можно сделать?

 

Скорее всего «железо» диска не может выдать больше. Так было и раньше с UDMA.

Читай www.ixbt.com

----------

## mango123

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   И что с этим можно сделать? 
> 
> Скорее всего «железо» диска не может выдать больше. Так было и раньше с UDMA.
> 
> Читай www.ixbt.com

 

Ясно. 

Т.е. не всё что заявлено производителями есть факт?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Т.е. не всё что заявлено производителями есть факт?

 

Производители не дураки и никого не обманывают: сказано что скорость интерфейса вырастет в два раза - и выросла. 

А про общую производительность никто и не говорил.

----------

## sa10

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Производители не дураки 

 

Только насчет не обманывают .....   :Laughing: 

Дураки это мы потребители, - верим   :Confused: 

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   Т.е. не всё что заявлено производителями есть факт? 
> 
> Производители не дураки и никого не обманывают: сказано что скорость интерфейса вырастет в два раза - и выросла. 
> 
> А про общую производительность никто и не говорил.

 

вот-вот юзайте раптор, а не сата..

----------

